# Sriracha Sauce, made in America?



## giggler (Nov 14, 2015)

I bought a bottle of this sauce to make Kayell's Pickled eggs..

 My Dear spouse from California says, That's not made in Vietnam! It comes from Irwindale  CA. ..

so I read the bottle and I don't know where it comes from..

 though I love this sauce..it is always interesting to know where your sauce comes from..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, it sure is!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgrGyR6EYbY


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 14, 2015)

I assume you're talking about Huy Fong Sriracha (aka "Rooster Sauce")?

Love the stuff! And yes, it's made in California. The company was started by a Vietnamese immigrant named David Tran.

If you're interested, there's a documentary called "Sriracha" that will give you more information than you probably ever cared to know.

"Sriracha"—a documentary film by Griffin Hammond


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2015)

Vietnam does not have a great record for food safety. I'm glad Sriracha is made in the United States.


----------

